
A post-truth thought experiment - emilong
https://diracdeltas.github.io/blog/post-truth/
======
sharemywin
So, it's interesting. When I think about lying in terms of "confidence" and an
engineer's natural tendency to "analyze" things.

The waters get pretty muddy. Say we were headed into a battle situation and
you ask me are we going to make it. I start "analyzing" well they do out
number us but we do have a better tactical ... and you get more stressed and
under perform(aka get us all killed). Shouldn't I have said "Hell ya, we're
going to win we're the most powerful fighting force on the planet."

Same applies to interview situations, etc.

